# Oooooppps Forgot my progress pics.



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 7, 2008)

All said and told... The most CRAPPY brisket I've ever had to deal with. The butcher was unable to find any packers from his distributors, so he elected to order a couple 1/4 cows and cut a brisket off for me. 

Well... it wasn't like ANYTHING that I'm used to dealing with. It didn't have the same texture as the one from the cryopacs.... (either too fresh or it was in the dry cooler for tooo long). As you can tell, it wasn't a packer, but a flat that was cut wrong, so it had a "lovely" vein of fat that ran down it the whole way. 

Next time, I'll may just hit the supermarket and get a predictable FLAT.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 7, 2008)

Great looking Grub!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 7, 2008)

nuttin wrong wit da wings though!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 7, 2008)

You guys are NUTS even living in those conditions let alone cooking in them.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Right there is why I moved my butt out of Maine. Scotty, anybody missing a dairy cow up there.  
Get Angus if you can.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice Pics.


----------



## Griff (Feb 7, 2008)

Great pics Scotty.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2008)

Scotty, just for standing in the temps you showed in a tee shirt drinking beer (I hope) you should win! Sorry you weren't thrilled with your brisket!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 7, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Scotty, just for standing in the temps you showed in a tee shirt drinking beer (I hope) you should win! Sorry you weren't thrilled with your brisket!


You should see it now....we just got another 16 inches of lovely white stuff. AND I'm doing BEEF REEEEBZZZZZ tomorrow !!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice Mr. DA Q.
Damn you did loose a few chins


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Feb 7, 2008)

Does it count that I grilled burgers and shicken breasts and brats in -20?

By the way, it sucked!







I know I didn't enter. Cause ain't no way it will get cold enough here to compete with you guys, and I'm damm glad it don't after dealing with it for 10 days in Wyoming, but I think this Southern boy ought to get at least a slap on the back(or face?) for sticking it out and cooking for 30 people.

You guys are Da Man! I was suffering while the locals were just mingling like it was no big deal.

I too think you should win for the  T-shirt pic!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 7, 2008)

Ice Road Smokers, coming soon to the History Channel


----------



## WildFireEric (Feb 7, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Ice Road Smokers, coming soon to the History Channel


Or "When Weather Changed History" on TWC.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Feb 7, 2008)

Hope the wings turned out for ya.  I grilled here tonight and it was 55.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets see it!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 8, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets see it![/quote:17vmdc88]


Sadist.  :roll:     





It snuck up on me, and I didn't have a chance to cover the girls up.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 8, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sadist.  :roll:     





It snuck up on me, and I didn't have a chance to cover the girls up. [/quote:3f034go7]

snow on top a hot smoker?????


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 8, 2008)

Beef ribs delayed for a day. Gotta concentrate on the chili dats cooking for the cookoff tomorrow. 

It'll get fired up after I come back from my win.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sadist.  :roll:     





It snuck up on me, and I didn't have a chance to cover the girls up. [/quote:1esc8j2p]

snow on top a hot smoker?????[/quote:1esc8j2p]

Thats how he cold smokes!


----------

